# Upland 207 worth?



## Shuster34 (Feb 26, 2014)

I live in northern michigan have an upland 207 wood stove. I am remodeling and have no more use for it.  Is it worth trying to sell?  It is lightly used and in good to excellent condition. It is not an epa stove and am not sure your even allowed to install them in a home as a heat source.  Can I sell it? If so what is a fair price? Or is it scrap? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## webbie (Feb 27, 2014)

It definitely has value. Many 207's have small hairline cracks in the rear plate, so you should inspect carefully for that.

I'd say that it's easily worth $250 and they haul it away.


----------



## Shuster34 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wonderful!  I have cleaned in and given it the once over but I will definitely inspect again for cracks........ Thanks for the help


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like the 207 needs a rear burn plate like I put in our 602.


----------



## pfettig77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Begreen, do you have an older 602 - did you make your own burn plate?


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2014)

I had to fab the rear burn plate. The 602 doesn't have one. I made a cardboard template then had a friend with a plasma cutter cut up some 3/16 steel to match the template.


----------



## pfettig77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd be scared to drill holes in the back. I need to have new side burn plates made too.  Do they have to be the same shape or can I make them bigger to cover more of the side panel? I finally got it installed and had my first burn yesterday. I was really impressed by the amount of heat and the length of burn (5 hours and I went to bed with plenty of wood left in the stove).


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2014)

The side panels need to meet the baffle snuggly. But if you want to extend a bit sideways it should be ok. Drilling holes in the back was no big deal. Cast iron drills easily. I mounted the back shield with 4 - #10 screws, using a nut a a spacer on the interior before mounting the back plate. It has worked out very well. The back of the stove is significantly cooler.


----------

